# Cooper Motorsports First Race



## Wee Man Racing (Oct 20, 2002)

OK, it's time to tell the tale. As everyone knows, I've been working on two tracks; on road and off road. As George would say," Here's the deal." Next Saturday, May 20th, will be our first on-road race. My car club (Old Flames Still Cruisin') is having their annual car show at the Grundy County Court House in Altamont TN. They want us to have a R/C race during their event. We will be using the bank parking lot (great asphalt, no sealer). The track will open for practice at 12:00; races will start at 3:00. We will run 2 heats and a main. This will also be the last warm up race for the F1 All Star Series. We will be running F1, F2, 12th scale, touring stock, and if enough show up we will run 19 turn touring. We will be using AMB Scoring; plenty of food, restrooms, and plenty of other activities. 

Directions to the court house are: From 24E, take the Pelham exit marked Decherd/Altamont. Go to the end of the exit ramp and turn left. Follow this road straight to the court house, approximately 20 miles. Coming from 24W, take exit 135 (Monteagle/Tracy City). Turn right at the end of the exit ramp. Go approx. 1 mile and turn right on Hwy 41 to Tracy City. Go approx. 8 miles to the red light, turn left - go straight until you get to the court house (approx. 15 miles). 

We are making great progress on my track, but I'm using this as a test. If I have a good turn out, we will go on as planned. If we don't have a good turn out, we will just run a few parking lot races through the summer and use the asphalt we already have for parking for the off-road and hobby shop. The reason for this is I have seen the turn out at a few local on-road tracks and it's pitiful. So, I see no need to waste my money if I'm not gonna have a good turn out. Don't get me wrong-I really want to have an on-road track; I just need the support. The off-road should be ready in about 3 weeks. I'm running behind due to weather and my wife is going to have surgery May 31st. 

Chris Cooper 
Cooper Motorsports, Hyperdrive, 
Tekin, Thunder R/C, and T/M Tires


----------

